# Online-trends.net scam?



## King_Knoedel (Jun 19, 2018)

Hello guys I ordered the sx os from online-trends.net and I payed via credit card.
24 hours later my order status still says payment is pending but I got a confirmation that everything worked fine on my end. 

I would like to hear your experience with online trends maybe someone else ordered from them. 
Greetings


----------



## Pottsy292 (Jun 19, 2018)

Online Trends are due to send SX OS tomorrow I think?

I have bought the SX Pro from them and my payment seems to have gone through and its in 'Processing'.
I have emailed them and they replied stating they would send this out this coming Friday.

Online Trends are on the TX approved seller list so I don't think there's too much to worry about.
Plus, they seem to be answering emails so that's a good sign.


----------



## King_Knoedel (Jun 19, 2018)

Amazing thank you for your opinion. 
I hope everything works out fine.


----------



## Z00T (Jun 19, 2018)

Purchased my licence earlier today (approx. 3 hrs ago) paid by CC and says completed on there site also received invoice by email etc. so just waiting on code, from the looks of it seems they are inundated with orders as they seem to have been the first to send out codes, hence stragglers started hitting them up (like me)

if you have not received the invoice and order emails, then id contact them just in case.


----------



## blackwhitexy (Jun 19, 2018)

Got my activation code in the email this morning, about 4 hours after I ordered it. So don't worry, it's not a scam. 

Maybe they're out of stock because they got bombarded with orders last night after they were the first ones to send codes.


----------



## KommSusserTod (Jun 19, 2018)

online-trends is safe, my friend got him code in 40min.


----------



## Kupie (Jun 19, 2018)

I got my code in like 2 hours. Haven't tested it yet, but I believe it's the real deal otherwise they know people would just chargeback.


----------



## Merkel (Jun 19, 2018)

I haven't received mine yet either, ordered about 6 hours ago.


----------



## ehnoah (Jun 19, 2018)

They sent out thousands of keys


----------



## smilodon (Jun 19, 2018)

Ordered yesterday at 23h, it is now 19h and my order is still in the "_Pending Payment" _state_..._


----------



## Frexxos (Jun 19, 2018)

Ordered mine at 10pm and it I got it at 6:30am next day.
So be patient. Oh and the site went down, I got 10 Invoices etc.
But definitly not scammed.

Maybe you contact them per mail? Even when I think they got a lot of mails now...


----------



## Indominusda1e (Jun 19, 2018)

Pre ordered with them got my code yesterday


----------



## Jayammi (Jun 19, 2018)

Still waiting...ordered at 11am UK time and its now 18:45pm


----------



## Vennetto (Jun 19, 2018)

I got mine within 20 minutes.


----------



## Aathi4u (Jun 19, 2018)

.


----------



## Jayammi (Jun 19, 2018)

Aathi4u said:


> Anyway want SX OS key?
> I have a spare key, delivered within under 5 minutes after receiving payment.
> 
> €35 via PayPal.
> ...


piss off


----------



## monceef (Jun 19, 2018)

I'm pissed with them too !! so fucking long


----------



## CKE (Jun 19, 2018)

Jayammi said:


> Still waiting...ordered at 11am UK time and its now 18:45pm


Similar situation. Ordered at 11:15 and it says completed but I am yet to receive a license code


----------



## Jayammi (Jun 19, 2018)

CKE said:


> Similar situation. Ordered at 11:15 and it says completed but I am yet to receive a license code


still waiting


----------



## CKE (Jun 19, 2018)

Jayammi said:


> still waiting


Yeah... Im guessing we will just have to wait until tomorrow morning.


----------



## Russkn87 (Jun 19, 2018)

FYI I ordered at 7:20am and got the licence at 11:20am - even though I convinced myself it was never coming. 

It’ll come. 

I have an SX Pro preordered from another site but I CBA to cancel, maybe I’ll sell it as it will have a different licence embedded so not sure I’ll be able to use it.


----------



## CKE (Jun 19, 2018)

Russkn87 said:


> FYI I ordered at 7:20am and got the licence at 11:20am - even though I convinced myself it was never coming.
> 
> It’ll come.
> 
> I have an SX Pro preordered from another site but I CBA to cancel, maybe I’ll sell it as it will have a different licence embedded so not sure I’ll be able to use it.


Do you mean 11:20pm? Because 4 hours is within the original time they quoted (3 to 5 hours).


----------



## Jayammi (Jun 19, 2018)

CKE said:


> Do you mean 11:20pm? Because 4 hours is within the original time they quoted (3 to 5 hours).


now they're saying this "SX OS Licence Keys will be emailed to you within 24 hours after order status is complete.As we are experiencing extremely high traffic, this is causing a some delay in processing the licence keys.We kindly ask you to be a little patient "


----------



## CKE (Jun 19, 2018)

Jayammi said:


> now they're saying this "SX OS Licence Keys will be emailed to you within 24 hours after order status is complete.As we are experiencing extremely high traffic, this is causing a some delay in processing the licence keys.We kindly ask you to be a little patient "


Yeah I saw that. Kind of a bummer, but its not that long.


----------



## Jayammi (Jun 19, 2018)

CKE said:


> Yeah I saw that. Kind of a bummer, but its not that long.


just hope they stick to this schedule this time


----------



## Merkel (Jun 20, 2018)

Got my key.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 20, 2018)

Merkel said:


> Got my key.


When did you order?


----------



## Merkel (Jun 20, 2018)

GotKrypto67 said:


> When did you order?


around 11am BST on Tuesday


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 20, 2018)

Merkel said:


> around 11am BST on Tuesday


Thanks! I'm thinking I might bite the bullet and order here if my pro isn't shipped by Friday.


----------



## Jayammi (Jun 20, 2018)

Merkel said:


> around 11am BST on Tuesday


Got mine at 4am uk time


----------



## coolbird22 (Jun 20, 2018)

It is 12hrs since I ordered mine. No key yet. Will update when I do. Hopefully it is soon.


----------



## CKE (Jun 20, 2018)

Jayammi said:


> Got mine at 4am uk time


Same here. Took a while but it was worth the wait.


----------



## BeniBel (Jun 20, 2018)

Can confirm legit. Bought my key there yesterday at 9am, got my key mailed 4 hours later


----------



## jonxs (Jun 20, 2018)

Ordered mine Tuesday at 10:30am via paypal, took until about 6pm for it to change to payment accepted on their website, its now 8:20am on Wednesday and not had anything yet, but looks like it taking 24 hours from when payment status changes, will update when it arrives.


----------



## smilodon (Jun 20, 2018)

More than 24 hours since my payment, my order is still "pending payment" and the money is gone from my account...

I have sent them two mail, no answer yet, am I screwed?


----------



## monceef (Jun 20, 2018)

Payment confirmed since yesterday at 3pm , still no reply to all my emails ! they are shit


----------



## alrashdy2 (Jun 20, 2018)

24 hours since i ordered still didn't get anything order status still c_omplete._
messaged em twice still no answer.


----------



## Z00T (Jun 20, 2018)

received key 5.30 Am GMT (ordered 3.30pm yesterday gmt), issue now is …. I cant find me ruddy Jig!


----------



## liamhstokes87 (Jun 20, 2018)

Just thought I would share my order status.

I ordered at 2:06pm (UK Time) yesterday and got my code at 11:55am today.

I then ordered another one at 12:06pm so hopefully be here within 24 hours.

I have also ordered a SX Pro off r4card.co.uk on 17th May. They finally replied to all my emails today. Being shipped out by 30th June

I read somewhere that once the SX Pro license is used and tied to a switch console, we can then use the dongle to upload the payload to any switch. Hope this is correct for easy use as we have 3 switches in our household. Currently using NX Loader


----------



## Blind1 (Jun 20, 2018)

I received my key 18 hours after purchased.


----------



## alrashdy2 (Jun 20, 2018)

i just received the key about 30 hours of waiting time


----------



## Frysenberg (Jun 20, 2018)

Got mine as well.
I ordered last night around 8PM EST and received around 930AM the next day. 

Place is confirmed legit.


----------



## coolbird22 (Jun 20, 2018)

coolbird22 said:


> It is 12hrs since I ordered mine. No key yet. Will update when I do. Hopefully it is soon.



Update: Received the licence key after 18.5 hrs. Took a while but the site seems to be nothing but legit.


----------



## Albytrozz (Jun 20, 2018)

Do you trust ANY of these shady-ass HTML 1.0 offshore website companies?!? One has already ran off with my SX OS money and nothing to show for it. But the real idiots are those of us that trusted pirates and a vast network of thieves with money for stuff we shouldn't be buying anyway


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Jun 20, 2018)

Got mine 30 minutes ago. Took 17 hours. Be patient.


----------



## Zebybite (Jun 20, 2018)

It took 20 hours after ordering to get my key, but when I ordered it, the page said it should take 3-5 hours. I finally got my key this morning, and it was already used :/


----------



## Albytrozz (Jun 20, 2018)

Zebybite said:


> It took 20 hours after ordering to get my key, but when I ordered it, the page said it should take 3-5 hours. I finally got my key this morning, and it was already used :/



OK, waiting is some crap, but it was ALREADY USED?!? And then how do you get them to believe you?!?


----------



## Zebybite (Jun 20, 2018)

Albytrozz said:


> OK, waiting is some crap, but it was ALREADY USED?!? And then how do you get them to believe you?!?


I bought it from Online Trends, I sent an Email, but idk if they will believe me, I'm in the US so they only replay to me at 6:00 in the morning. It's really hard to contact them. The wait wouldn't have bothered me that much, but then they key was already used, I tried to type it in, and it said that it was linked to another console already.


----------



## trOublie (Jun 20, 2018)

Just bought the OS via bitcoin, did not had an account there.

I bought and created the account at the same time. Now I've paid them according to their instructions/wallet but my order is gone it is not showing on my account.

Do they have any type of live chat/phone ? Emailed them already.


----------



## Zebybite (Jun 20, 2018)

trOublie said:


> Just bought the OS via bitcoin, did not had an account there.
> 
> I bought and created the account at the same time. Now I've paid them according to their instructions/wallet but my order is gone it is not showing on my account.
> 
> Do they have any type of live chat/phone ? Emailed them already.


No, but they are based in the UK, so you probably wont get an answer to your email until about 20 hours from now. It takes about 12 hours for your order to even show up on your account.


----------



## trOublie (Jun 20, 2018)

Zebybite said:


> No, but they are based in the UK, so you probably wont get an answer to your email until about 20 hours from now. It takes about 12 hours for your order to even show up on your account.


Right, but even after paid? It should show up on "my orders" in a normal case. I've paid and have absolutely nothing not even an order ID (actually I do have, just because I have printed every page of the process).


----------



## Albytrozz (Jun 20, 2018)

Zebybite said:


> I bought it from Online Trends, I sent an Email, but idk if they will believe me, I'm in the US so they only replay to me at 6:00 in the morning. It's really hard to contact them. The wait wouldn't have bothered me that much, but then they key was already used, I tried to type it in, and it said that it was linked to another console already.



Now imagine they put code in there to brick consoles when that happened because they assumed you were trying to rip them off (in the style of the Gateway fiasco)?? THAT'S the stuff I worry about lol.


----------



## Zebybite (Jun 20, 2018)

trOublie said:


> Right, but even after paid? It should show up on "my orders" in a normal case. I've paid and have absolutely nothing not even an order ID (actually I do have, just because I have printed every page of the process).


Mine order didn't show up in my page until I got the key the next day, even after I paid with Bitcoin just like you, I think they have a real person working the bitcoin transactions instead of a bot. Things will start to happen at 12PM UK Time.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Albytrozz said:


> Now imagine they put code in there to brick consoles when that happened because they assumed you were trying to rip them off (in the style of the Gateway fiasco)?? THAT'S the stuff I worry about lol.


I think its fine cuz my console isn't bricked


----------



## trOublie (Jun 20, 2018)

Zebybite said:


> Mine order didn't show up in my page until I got the key the next day, even after I paid with Bitcoin just like you, I think they have a real person working the bitcoin transactions instead of a bot. Things will start to happen at 12PM UK Time.


Thank you for your insight!! I'm now OK with it since happened the same with you.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Wow!!! Received already!!! 

That was really fast!! 1 hour.


----------



## Weysincha (Jun 21, 2018)

After I bought the OS from online-trends.net 40 min later  i got the license Key per email , really fast


----------



## Baoulettes (Jun 21, 2018)

just as a test, I brought one right now.
Let the game begin!
(11.35pm Paris/France Time)

I will edit when I receive the key 

received it at (05am Paris/France Time)


----------



## kidle (Jun 23, 2018)

trOublie said:


> Just bought the OS via bitcoin, did not had an account there.
> 
> I bought and created the account at the same time. Now I've paid them according to their instructions/wallet but my order is gone it is not showing on my account.
> 
> Do they have any type of live chat/phone ? Emailed them already.


the same thing happened with me, hope they send the key anyway


----------



## SG3xHERO (Jun 23, 2018)

King_Knoedel said:


> Hello guys I ordered the sx os from online-trends.net and I payed via credit card.
> 24 hours later my order status still says payment is pending but I got a confirmation that everything worked fine on my end.
> 
> I would like to hear your experience with online trends maybe someone else ordered from them.
> Greetings


Bought my sx os last night waked up and my lisencs code was emailed there probley the best UK site out there


----------



## Nemean (Jun 23, 2018)

So I emailed them regarding tracking information as they said my pro would be sent out by yesterday at the latest and they are now saying it will be July 1st instead. Anybody know how to cancel with them and if anybody would be quicker to uk?


----------



## roden (Jun 23, 2018)

LMAO I cant even sign up to the site, all i get is a blank webpage with the number 8 on when entering my info, i have hit a brick wall on every site ive gone to, man i just want a code


----------



## Theeze (Jun 23, 2018)

Not a scam, ordered about 5pm eastern time, got it the next day around 4am and the code works


----------



## lukhart (Jun 23, 2018)

roden said:


> LMAO I cant even sign up to the site, all i get is a blank webpage with the number 8 on when entering my info, i have hit a brick wall on every site ive gone to, man i just want a code


I'm getting the same error too, strange...


----------



## Topdod (Jun 23, 2018)

lukhart said:


> I'm getting the same error too, strange...


I registered fine but the check out is also fucking broken.
Trying to check out just leads to the shopping cart which for some reason has all the checkout shit below but it's busted and doesn't ask for card details and then the few times the check out DID take me to the check out page it it still didn't work and woudn't let me put in any card details. Then another time I couldn't sign in without first clearing cookies related to the site. Never before have I had such a pain in the ass trying to give a shop my money.
Even now it says SX OS in stock but if you try to add to cart it tells you it's out of stock.
Tried different browsers, different computers and a phone with no difference at all.


----------



## lukhart (Jun 23, 2018)

Topdod said:


> I registered fine but the check out is also fucking broken.
> Trying to check out just leads to the shopping cart which for some reason has all the checkout shit below but it's busted and doesn't ask for card details and then the few times the check out DID take me to the check out page it it still didn't work and woudn't let me put in any card details. Then another time I couldn't sign in without first clearing cookies related to the site. Never before have I had such a pain in the ass trying to give a shop my money.
> Even now it says SX OS in stock but if you try to add to cart it tells you it's out of stock.
> Tried different browsers, different computers and a phone with no difference at all.


Same here. I believe they'll only take more orders on Monday


----------



## Nemean (Jun 24, 2018)

They just cancelled my order for some reason anybody else had this?


----------



## ekosfer147 (Jun 24, 2018)

just buy from sxflashcard I bought and 5 mins later I got my licence


----------



## EnemyEZ (Jun 24, 2018)

I spent the past 20 minutes trying to buy from Online-Trends (mainly because the site is secure), but its really slow and it won't let me make an account, enter a voucher code, or purchase anything.

EDIT: I gave up and bought from sxflashcard. The payment process was fast and easy, and I received a notification email that it went through. The live chat is offline, and I still haven't been sent a key, so if you do order from them I guess do it early in the day/not on Sundays. I'm not too worried as it seems significantly more trustworthy than axiogame.

EDIT 2: 2.5 hours after purchase the Live chat briefly went online. I gave "Lisa" my order reference and received a code. Overall the only negative thing I have to say about sxflashcard is that they have weak payment security (if you buy from them I recommend using a prepaid Visa card).


----------



## Nemean (Jun 24, 2018)

Honestly from my experience I would avoid. They told me mine would be shipped Friday and then said it would now be 1st July and have now cancelled my order so not a great company I wouldn't mind but as its the pro its a nightmare to get anytime soon.


----------



## trOublie (Jun 25, 2018)

Their website has some problems in fact. To buy something you need to add it to the cart (without any account logged in, mainly because it is impossible to login) and complete your purchase creating a new account.


----------



## DaveLister (Jun 25, 2018)

Sitting in sunny spain gaming on the beach ordered from them June 14th . playing backups since 17th . God bless um.


----------



## Addconsult (Jun 25, 2018)

Ordered a key a few hours ago. Got it now. Payed with Mastercard so instant "confirmation" of payment.


----------



## Connorsdad (Jun 25, 2018)

I purchased 11 hours ago, my order status says "cancelled", I contacted them and they responded straight away telling me my order wasn't cancelled. Just have to play the waiting game :/

Edit
Now 25 hours ago and it still says cancelled, not looking good.


----------



## bawzy (Jun 26, 2018)

I had a LOT of trouble buying from online-trends. Any credit card, Visa or MC, that I tried would fail immediately. So then I tried Litecoin payment, which gives you 15 minutes to send, I sent it within 5 minutes, then it failed too. Fortunately it was refunded back to me because I put my deposit address in. Then I tried it again and it said Litecoin could not be accepted! So I waited about an hour, and tried one more time, this time it let the payment go through and I got a confirmation page with an order number. However my order history still does not show the successful order, only the previous failed attempts. I know I have to be patient, but wow this is such a major hassle just to buy a damm code. 

Edit:  Actually got my code 1 hour later. Once you get through the initial trouble, they are quick it seems.


----------



## mike1321 (Jun 26, 2018)

I'm haveing a bit of a problem now with them paid for a code they cancelled my order and I had no contact with them sent about 6 messages


----------



## Connorsdad (Jun 26, 2018)

mike1321 said:


> I'm haveing a bit of a problem now with them paid for a code they cancelled my order and I had no contact with them sent about 6 messages



Same issue here, I did eventually get my code after nearly 2 days. I'd recommend shopping elsewhere.


----------



## mike1321 (Jun 26, 2018)

Connorsdad said:


> Same issue here, I did eventually get my code after nearly 2 days. I'd recommend shopping elsewhere.


I think I will don't think I will get a refund I will send another message tomorrow I see if I get a reply


----------



## j2nik (Jun 26, 2018)

I bought the SX PRO through Online-Trends last Thursday.
Am I supposed to recieve the code inside the package when it finally arrives? Because I haven't gotten anything.


----------



## FaL0xxo (Jun 26, 2018)

j2nik said:


> I bought the SX PRO through Online-Trends last Thursday.
> Am I supposed to recieve the code inside the package when it finally arrives? Because I haven't gotten anything.


Yes, I ordered June 16th and asked for the License early while I wait for the hardware. Said it's inside the box so now the long wait....


----------



## snoofly (Jun 26, 2018)

liamhstokes87 said:


> Just thought I would share my order status.
> 
> I ordered at 2:06pm (UK Time) yesterday and got my code at 11:55am today.
> 
> ...


you can use the dongle to upload payloads to any switch, but you can only use the backup loader functionality on the switch which generated the license_request.dat and which you then processed your license key against as the license.dat file used to authorise the os backup feature is console specific


----------



## snoofly (Jun 26, 2018)

btw ordered sxos from online trends this evening and received the code via email about 20minutes later


----------



## j2nik (Jun 26, 2018)

FaL0xxo said:


> Yes, I ordered June 16th and asked for the License early while I wait for the hardware. Said it's inside the box so now the long wait....



Thanks for the info.
Regarding the wait, it is all right. Good time for us to practice patience.


----------



## yusuo (Jun 29, 2018)

I got my pro from online trends today, not a scam but came from Cyprus so might take a few days for people


----------



## j2nik (Jun 29, 2018)

yusuo said:


> I got my pro from online trends today, not a scam but came from Cyprus so might take a few days for people



When did you order?

Also it looks like they pushed up the batch I was on for a week.


----------



## yusuo (Jun 29, 2018)

j2nik said:


> When did you order?
> 
> Also it looks like they pushed up the batch I was on for a week.


Must of been beginning of June about 7thish I would say. I know I was in the 2nd batch but apparently got bumped to first batch


----------

